# New baby goat, back leg limp?



## Ynmnav (Jun 27, 2017)

Good morning everyone,

Anyone ever see this.  New baby goat, about 3 weeks old.  All was fine, yesterday I noticed he was limping/hoping.  I grabbed him and noticed when I bend one of his back legs towards the foot, it doesn't seem to have any life in it.  

Was there something I should've have been doing.  This can't be normal?

Thank You again.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 28, 2017)

Do you mean that it is just floppy or that he doesn't bend it back?  Is it broken?


----------



## Ynmnav (Jun 28, 2017)

Kinda of both.  He won't bend it back.  It seems floppy when I try bending it.   

He is "hoping" on it when he walks.  Now, this is only on his hoof part.  The rest of the upper legs, I can feel the muscles and tendons tense.  I felt all around the "ankle" if you will, and he didn't exhibit any pain or movement, so I'm guessing it isn't broken or injured.  

Almost seems like when you have been sitting for a while and maybe a leg goes numb when you get up quickly.   

I'm going to schedule to vet to take a look at it, but there are no external signs of injury, swelling.  All bones "feel" ok, but I'm no where near an expert.  

Its just strange as he was fine the first 3 weeks and just noticed he started avoiding using it a couple of days ago.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 28, 2017)

I am no expert either when it comes to goat anatomy so having a vet look at it is probably the best idea. Sorry that I have no answers for you. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Steph (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi, I have twin baby goats... Both are not using their right back leg... We've tried antibiotics... Tested to make sure they got sufficient colostrum... But they are both suffering.
Did u ever find out what was wrong with yours??


----------



## babsbag (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi, the original poster to this thread hasn't been on here for a few years.  How old are the goats? Any swollen joints? Did their umbilical cords get dipped?


----------

